# Gig Photos



## Chito

I did a search but can't find a thread which has gig photos of GC members. So share your gig photos if you have them.

I'll start off with our gig today. I thought the background was cool LOL Our band fonograph played at a charity event for the Kidney Foundation and it was held in front of a church which happened to have a cemetery beside it. That was were they put the stage.


----------



## -ST-

Hi Chito,



Chito said:


> I did a search but can't find a thread which has gig photos of GC members. So share your gig photos if you have them.
> 
> I'll start off with our gig today. *I thought the background was cool* LOL Our band fonograph played at a *charity event for the Kidney Foundation* and it was held in front of a church which happened to have a cemetery beside it. That was were they put the stage.


Very cool. For a gig like this I would have renamed the band "*One foot in the grave*" - just for the day.


Good for you doing a charity event for the Kidney Foundation.

Cheers!


----------



## Intrepid

Now that's a great photo. Just love the backdrop and the security fence behind the stage.


----------



## -ST-

*One step forward, Two steps back!*

Hi again Chito,

Oh! Oh! Thought of another name for a band in your particular situation today: "One step forward, Two steps back!"












Maybe you can help me with this: Help me name a pick up band for a fund raiser next weekend 

Thanks!


----------



## -ST-

Hey Chito,

Do you ever get out to the left coast?


----------



## Chito

Never been there ST. But my wife and I have been talking about making a trip. Why'd ya ask?


----------



## Sneaky

At least the neighbours won't complain about the volume.


----------



## Woof

-ST- said:


> Hi Chito,
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. For a gig like this I would have renamed the band "*One foot in the grave*" - just for the day.
> 
> 
> Good for you doing a charity event for the Kidney Foundation.
> 
> Cheers!





-ST- said:


> Hi again Chito,
> 
> Oh! Oh! Thought of another name for a band in your particular situation today: "One step forward, Two steps back!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help me with this: Help me name a pick up band for a fund raiser next weekend
> 
> Thanks!


or Healey, Hodgins, and Arden...


----------



## Steadfastly

Chito said:


> I did a search but can't find a thread which has gig photos of GC members. So share your gig photos if you have them.
> 
> I'll start off with our gig today. I thought the background was cool LOL Our band fonograph played at a charity event for the Kidney Foundation and it was held in front of a church which happened to have a cemetery beside it. That was were they put the stage.


You guys must be one hot group. You're killin' them!


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> You guys must be one hot group. You're killin' them!


 Okay, you just made me spit up my ginger ale on my keyboard. Who's going to pay for this?


----------



## Chito

Steadfastly said:


> You guys must be one hot group. You're killin' them!


LOL Didn't hear any complaints.


----------



## -ST-

Hey Chito,



Chito said:


> Never been there ST. But my wife and I have been talking about making a trip. Why'd ya ask?


If you're ever out this way - please send me a private message. Looks like it'd be fun to connect.


----------



## bw66

At the risk of derailing the thread, here's a shot from our gig on Saturday at the local Fall Fair:










I'm the guy playing the el cheapo bass.


----------



## -ST-

Hi bw66, 



bw66 said:


> At the risk of derailing the thread, here's a shot from our gig on Saturday at the local Fall Fair:


I think you're right on the rails for the thread "Gig Photos".

Looks like you're all really involved in the music.

Interesting venue / stage. Is that an outdoor amphitheatre?


----------



## Chito

bw66 said:


> At the risk of derailing the thread, here's a shot from our gig on Saturday at the local Fall Fair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy playing the el cheapo bass.


That's what this thread is all about. Posting gig photos.


----------



## bw66

-ST- said:


> Looks like you're all really involved in the music.
> 
> Interesting venue / stage. Is that an outdoor amphitheatre?


Yes, we had a blast.

Its the Rotary Bandshell at the local fairgrounds. I can now say that I've been on the same stage as David Wilcox, Sass Jordan, and Lighthouse - just not at the same time. (I think we had a bigger draw than Lighthouse.)



-ST- said:


> I think you're right on the rails for the thread "Gig Photos".





Chito said:


> That's what this thread is all about. Posting gig photos.


Yes, I was being tongue in cheek, since we were 12 posts deep with only one picture - albeit a really cool one.


----------



## marcos

Heres our little trio. Having problems posting a pic. Help !!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> Okay, you just made me spit up my ginger ale on my keyboard. Who's going to pay for this?


:sSig_ImSorry:


----------



## Steadfastly

marcos said:


> Heres our little trio. Having problems posting a pic. Help !!!


Upload your photo to Photobucket. Then click on IMG code. Then paste the picture in your post.

www.photobucket.com


----------



## Guest

Only gig pic I could find is from '86. Larrys Hideaway.
That's me with the V.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder

Great photo. I miss Larrys, What a great venue to see some awsome acts.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

My old band at Baranga's on the Beach in Hamilton - around 2008



And a different band from a Halloween gig the same year -


----------



## -ST-

I don't think that you can use the html code here. 

EDIT - looks like you got all that working.

Fun pictures. 

I was surprised to see Hallowe'en advertising. I guess it's the season.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

-ST- said:


> I don't think that you can use the html code here.
> 
> EDIT - looks like you got all that working.
> 
> Fun pictures.
> 
> I was surprised to see Hallowe'en advertising. I guess it's the season.


No, its almost October, so Dollarama is busy putting their Christmas stock out. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## bluesmostly

This thread made me realize I have almost no pictures of the whole band, just individuals. This one is from a few years ago. I think I sold that blond G&L to someone here on the forum. I'll have to check to see if I still have those leather pants too! 


View attachment 4806


----------



## ezcomes

no good ones from this year...but here's a shot from last summer...


----------



## Intrepid

Gee my back is hurting just from looking at that double neck. Great pic.


----------



## Intrepid

laristotle said:


> Only gig pic I could find is from '86. Larrys Hideaway.
> That's me with the V.


Nothing says rock like a well played Flying V! (well maybe a leather wrist band with metal studs also says Rock!)


----------



## nonreverb

Playin' in the Deep Purple tribute a while back. The purple stage light was kinda fitting...


----------



## hjr2

Live at Bluffers with Swing Shift Little Big Band.


----------



## hardasmum

With Junior Achiever at The Big Cat - Osaka, Japan 2008










More recently with Ramona at The El Mocambo Toronto 2012


----------



## Intrepid

hardasmum said:


> With Junior Achiever at The Big Cat - Osaka, Japan 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recently with Ramona at The El Mocambo Toronto 2012


Both pics are great. Nice dynamics in these photos.


----------



## Mr Yerp

*Gig..gity.*

I'm not in the pic, but I took a quick cell shot in between sets at the Cowichan Fair last Sat.
View attachment 4813


----------



## -ST-

Hi bluesmostly,



bluesmostly said:


> This thread made me realize I have almost no pictures of the whole band, just individuals. This one is from a few years ago. I think I sold that blond G&L to someone here on the forum. I'll have to check to see if I still have those leather pants too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806


Very cool shot. Where was this? How many in the band?


----------



## -ST-

Hi excomes, 



ezcomes said:


> no good ones from this year...but here's a shot from last summer...


Is that you on the double neck?

Do you travel with backdrop behind the drummer? Is that heavy fish net?


----------



## -ST-

Hi hardasmum, 

Are "Junior Achiever" and "Ramona" the names of the band or the guitars. 

Got a real kick out of being reminded of the El Mocambo.

Thanks!



hardasmum said:


> With Junior Achiever at The Big Cat - Osaka, Japan 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recently with Ramona at The El Mocambo Toronto 2012


----------



## -ST-

Hi laristotle,

Google likes you...

When I did a search for Larry's Hideaway Toronto (Images) your picture below was the second one. 

You guys look SO serious. 



laristotle said:


> Only gig pic I could find is from '86. Larrys Hideaway.
> That's me with the V.


----------



## -ST-

Hi Mr Yerp,

Now _*there*_'s a scene with promise. If I was wandering by at that moment, looked up and saw this, I'd stop to wait to see what would happen next.



Mr Yerp said:


> I'm not in the pic, but I took a quick cell shot in between sets at the Cowichan Fair last Sat.
> View attachment 4813



Is that a Planet Waves or NS tuner hiding behind the headstock?


----------



## hardasmum

Hey ST,

"Junior Achiever" and "Ramona" are the names of the bands. 



-ST- said:


> Hi hardasmum,
> 
> Are "Junior Achiever" and "Ramona" the names of the band or the guitars.
> 
> Got a real kick out of being reminded of the El Mocambo.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Junior Achiever at The Big Cat - Osaka, Japan 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recently with Ramona at The El Mocambo Toronto 2012
Click to expand...


----------



## davetcan

From a couple of months ago. Me on the left with the DGT.


----------



## marcos

Heres one of our little trio


----------



## Guest

-ST- said:


> You guys look SO serious.


Thrashers don't smile. lol.


----------



## hardasmum

marcos said:


> Heres one of our little trio


It's nice to see a band that understands that the way they look is almost as important as the way they sound. I applaud you!


----------



## Big_Daddy

Playing a benefit for a young kid with cancer at a local pub. We now have a new bass player. Me on the left.


----------



## robare99

Couple pics starting with most recent: 

Canada Day: (I'm in the shades)









Halloween band shot. We were zombies, I'm Rob









So, obviously, I went as Rob Zombie



















The year before: Austin Powers, I'm Number Two


----------



## marcos

Heres another one. United Way Fund raiser a few years ago


----------



## -ST-

Hi davetcan,

Great shot. Great spot. Let it not be said that you could barely put a roof over your heads.



davetcan said:


> From a couple of months ago. Me on the left with the DGT.


----------



## Woof

From last year playing the blues... I'm on the right playing bass.

Sadly that band has folded :-(

View attachment 4820


----------



## Keefer

Here is the latest "gig" I did with Rick "Bell" and Mike Belanger. If you don't know who these two guys are, they are former original members of the band "The Staccatos", then reformed as The 5 Man Electrical Band. 
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/the-staccatos-mn0000134837/biography

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/Keefer1966/slideshow/The Gig

This was a private show at Ricks place. They do this every year. 

Pete (Guitarist) is an amazing guy and musician. I'm playing the Bass, and we had guest musicians pop up on "the stage" for an open jam for the middle of the 3 45 minute sets. 

Too many pics to post, so I put it in slideshow. 

Hoping to record originals soon.


----------



## nonreverb

I think is see Hopper in that pic.



Woof said:


> From last year playing the blues... I'm on the right playing bass.
> 
> Sadly that band has folded :-(
> 
> View attachment 4820


----------



## Shark

Keefer said:


> I'm playing the Bass


Cool tartan bass!


----------



## -ST-

Hi marcos,

Looking sharp. Do your song books have covers with your band photo?

What's in the rack unit?


marcos said:


> Heres one of our little trio


----------



## -ST-

Hi Keefer,

I hope you don't mind as I link to one of the pictures in the collection. 












Keefer said:


> Here is the latest "gig" I did with Rick "Bell" and Mike Belanger. If you don't know who these two guys are, they are former original members of the band "The Staccatos", then reformed as The 5 Man Electrical Band.
> http://www.allmusic.com/artist/the-staccatos-mn0000134837/biography
> 
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/Keefer1966/slideshow/The Gig
> 
> This was a private show at Ricks place. They do this every year.
> 
> Pete (Guitarist) is an amazing guy and musician. I'm playing the Bass, and we had guest musicians pop up on "the stage" for an open jam for the middle of the 3 45 minute sets.
> 
> Too many pics to post, so I put it in slideshow.
> 
> Hoping to record originals soon.


----------



## Keefer

-ST- said:


> Hi Keefer,
> 
> I hope you don't mind as I link to one of the pictures in the collection.


No worries, mate .


----------



## Keefer

Oh my, Larry's Hideaway brings back some old memories. Played there a few times when I shouldn't have been there in the first place given my age at the time (18). 

I was in the crowd when Razor did their "Evil Invaders" vid shoot. The Mosh Pit was out of control! What a full on puke dive that place was. What band were you in at the time. Laristotle?.


----------



## marcos

-ST- said:


> Hi marcos,
> 
> Looking sharp. Do your song books have covers with your band photo? Yes, they do have our photo. Its a nice touch.
> 
> What's in the rack unit?


 Not much, just power amp and board


----------



## Woof

nonreverb said:


> I think is see Hopper in that pic.


I can neither confirm nor deny that )


----------



## mario

Here's one from a couple of months ago. We have since added a well known Guitars Canada forum member.


----------



## Swervin55

Halloween last year. Doin' it again this year. No full band shots, just individuals....


----------



## -ST-

Ouch ouch ouch!

Looks like somebody got Odd-Job'd with a cymbal.

View attachment 4823


View attachment 4822


----------



## Chito

This was from our last gig at the Rainbow. We play there every 3rd Saturday of the month from 4:30 - 7:00.


----------



## Intrepid

Great pics swervin! You guys take the cake on getting into the spirit of the day.


Swervin55 said:


> Halloween last year. Doin' it again this year. No full band shots, just individuals....


----------



## bluesmostly

hardasmum said:


> It's nice to see a band that understands that the way they look is almost as important as the way they sound. I applaud you!


You look pretty slick yourself there hardasmum. BTW what is the meaning of your moniker? I like it.


----------



## Intrepid

bluesmostly said:


> You look pretty slick yourself there hardasmum. BTW what is the meaning of your moniker? I like it.


I suspect his Mother was pretty strict?


----------



## hardasmum

bluesmostly said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see a band that understands that the way they look is almost as important as the way they sound. I applaud you!
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty slick yourself there hardasmum. BTW what is the meaning of your moniker? I like it.
Click to expand...

The meaning of hardasmum? One of those weird things you say and then it sticks in your head for later. 

Years ago I was describing what my new songs were like to a friend. I said they were "Heavier than before. They were hard," and then I thought to myself that the songs were actually still very melodic and poppy so I added "As hard as my Mum" (who isn't hard at all!).

When I was looking for a business name I decided to use Hardasmum and have a little pig for my logo because of the acronym. 

(Yawn) now boring myself. Don't ask me how I got the band name Ramona, it's a duller story!


----------



## Intrepid

Darn, I was hoping I was close with my "Hard Ass Mom" suggestion.


----------



## Guest

Keefer said:


> Oh my, Larry's Hideaway brings back some old memories. Played there a few times when I shouldn't have been there in the first place given my age at the time (18).
> 
> I was in the crowd when Razor did their "Evil Invaders" vid shoot. The Mosh Pit was out of control! What a full on puke dive that place was. What band were you in at the time. Laristotle?.


Marauder. 85/6 . Just a basement band living the dream.
Played there 3 times. Once got paid a pitcher of beer.:food-smiley-015:


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## keto

ezcomes said:


>


Whoa, thet there is some serious hillbilly shit, right out of the hills of Kentucky. Is he a HATfield, or a McCoy?


----------



## ezcomes

hahaha...thats awesome Keto!


----------



## sadowsky13

couple here< delhi legion


and boothill jamboree



Im the guy with the larrivee and the les paul with bigsby


----------



## Intrepid

Very cool pics. You're really into it. Where is the Boothill Jamboree held?


----------



## sadowsky13

Intrepid said:


> Very cool pics. You're really into it. Where is the Boothill Jamboree held?


In bothwell , was a really fun gig.

http://boothilljamboree.com/Entertainers.htm


----------



## Intrepid

Wow! You had quite the stellar lineup for that Jamboree. I really enjoy Rhonda Vincent and the Rage. Great stuff.


----------



## LowWatt

On a Shyboy Bass VI with my band CHAMPION LOVER at Rancho Relaxo for North by Northeast this year.


----------



## Intrepid

LowWatt said:


> On a Shyboy Bass VI with my band CHAMPION LOVER at Rancho Relaxo for North by Northeast this year.
> View attachment 5015


Really nice gig shot. I'm assuming it was a hot day.


----------



## LowWatt

Intrepid said:


> Really nice gig shot. I'm assuming it was a hot day.


Thanks. It's always a hot day on the Rancho stage. And we tend to work up a sweat wherever we go.


----------



## julienpier

The last show I made, I was naked on a pile of old clothes at EvaB thrift store 3 years ago. My signer then started cocaine and we disbanded (it was a 2 pieces band). Sadly, I have no pictures; this was a good time!!! 

You guys seems like having a lot of fun! It's nice and refreshing to see people do something of their bones!!!


----------



## kat_

Redhead Mack at the Ironwood last weekend.


----------



## Intrepid

Great looking pic. How did the performance turn out?


----------



## james on bass

sadowsky13 said:


> and boothill jamboree
> 
> 
> 
> Im the guy with the larrivee and the les paul with bigsby



Cool, I've played Boothill a couple of times, but not this past year. What's your band?


----------



## sadowsky13

County Rd 45


----------



## Milkman

A couple from a few years ago.


----------



## Guest

Do you still gig Mike? 
With the video backdrops and such,
I'd imagine you put on quite the show.


----------



## Milkman

I'm in the process of putting a show together, but my goal is six to ten shows a year and they'll be charitable events (all ages).

I expect to be ready around the end of November. the first event may be around X-Mass.

And, yes, I love using projection and clips to enhance the show.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

Keep us posted. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Milkman

Will do thanks. I'm taking this little project slowly, but things inevitably snowball at some point.

This is another show from a few years ago.


----------



## nonreverb

A collection of pics from gigs over the years.


----------



## Intrepid

nonreverb said:


> View attachment 5478
> 
> View attachment 5477
> 
> View attachment 5479
> 
> View attachment 5480
> 
> View attachment 5481
> 
> A collection of pics from gigs over the years.



All great pics and a classic assortment of fantastic guitars! I've never "rocked" a V. It looks great.


----------



## nonreverb

Thanks! It's one of my life long keepers!


----------



## Toogy

A few pics from this summer/fall playing with The New Outcasts


----------



## Milkman

LMAO

Spot the GC'er.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PfFHW0RIbtk


----------



## Guest

that was cool! how much hair spray did you guys go through? lol.


----------



## Milkman

We bought Ice Mist by the gallon, no lie.

Did you spot me?


----------



## Guest

stage left?


----------



## Milkman

Keyboard side.

Holy mullet batman!


----------



## bluesmostly

Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> Spot the GC'er.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PfFHW0RIbtk


Dude, that is so awesome! the hair, the boots, and the booty strutin' to boot. gotta love it!


----------



## Milkman

LOL, smoke machines, flash pots......

I spent around four years playing with that band. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## drwow

nonreverb said:


> View attachment 5481
> 
> A collection of pics from gigs over the years.


I love this pic, I remember the night I took it, ha ha...

Hey! My old chopped SVT cab and that LAB series bass amp, ...that's a long time ago.


----------



## nonreverb

Wow! Is that you Rick? I though you were in N.C!
Yep, that's over 10 years ago for sure...



drwow said:


> I love this pic, I remember the night I took it, ha ha...
> 
> Hey! My old chopped SVT cab and that LAB series bass amp, ...that's a long time ago.


----------



## davetcan

Awesome 



Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> Spot the GC'er.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PfFHW0RIbtk


----------



## faracaster

Here's a few from our gig at the Edge in Ajax a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## faracaster




----------



## Guest

faracaster said:


>


All women on the dance floor!? (mostly). You must be playing 'Brown Eyed Girl'.


----------



## faracaster

laristotle said:


> All women on the dance floor!? (mostly). You must be playing 'Brown Eyed Girl'.



:sSc_eeksign: NEVER !!!!

It might have been "Green Eyed Lady" though. :sFun_dancing:


----------



## davetcan

I was going to say Mustang Sally or Sweet Home Alabama 

great pics.



faracaster said:


> :sSc_eeksign: NEVER !!!!
> 
> It might have been "Green Eyed Lady" though. :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Chito

Nice pics! There's been some really good photos and video in here.


----------



## Steadfastly

Nice pics! But man, that stage is small.


----------



## drwow

nonreverb said:


> Wow! Is that you Rick? I though you were in N.C!
> Yep, that's over 10 years ago for sure...




I was in N.C. until last July, so I lasted about 3.5 years, it's no fun being an illegal alien. I'm in Markham now. I'll be visiting in the O-zone this winter though, I've got some session work to do on the Quebec side so I'll be sure to drop by and visit. I was looking for some old pics in my archive and found a whole bunch from that night (Jan 2002), that was when Kevin Kenny played after his cancer was in remission, ...very sad that it came back and took him.

Here's one you probably haven't seen:


----------



## nonreverb

Holy shit! Yer right...I haven't seen this pic.


----------



## Guest

Here's a whole bunch from my latin-funk-pop group's debut in San Francisco at Hotel Utah. We'll be playing there again December 14th if anyone is in town. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddpdz/sets/72157636644110364/


----------



## marcos

iaresee said:


> Here's a whole bunch from my latin-funk-pop group's debut in San Francisco at Hotel Utah. We'll be playing there again December 14th if anyone is in town.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddpdz/sets/72157636644110364/


Nice pics, I assume you are the guitarist?


----------



## Guest

marcos said:


> Nice pics, I assume you are the guitarist?


Yup. 12345667889


----------



## Chito

From January '07 in a rock cover band, Band 2 at the Chateau Laurier in Ottawa.


----------



## Chito

In another rock cover band, Spillback in August 06 at the Ottawa Super Ex.


----------



## Chito

This one in August 09 with an original jazz/pop band, Mo Sayk at the Mercury Lounge in Ottawa.


----------



## marcos

Chito looking cool as always !!! Nice pics buddy .


----------



## Milkman

Right on Chito.

Looks like you keep busy.


----------



## Chito

One more LOL from Feb 2011 with the original band, docweissband at the Elmdale Tavern.


----------



## Milkman

Somewhere, sometime, with some guys.
h









This one I like


----------



## marcos

Great pics Milkman.


----------



## nonreverb

Great pic Chito!


----------



## nonreverb

A phone video done a few years ago at a benefit at Greenfields pub here in Ottawa. Sorry for the poor quality...
[video=youtube;g1xHrFvymGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1xHrFvymGE[/video]


----------



## ezcomes

we played a Halloween gig last night...awesome time...double bill...we dressed up at TV characters...there was Walter White, Jesse Pinkman, Cpt Radd, Spiderman, and Jase Robertson...


----------



## Milkman

nonreverb said:


> A phone video done a few years ago at a benefit at Greenfields pub here in Ottawa. Sorry for the poor quality...
> [video=youtube;g1xHrFvymGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1xHrFvymGE[/video]



Wow

That was an awesome clip man. You guys did the twin lead thing to a tee. That was you on the V correct?

Very tasty playing.


----------



## nonreverb

It is indeed. The other guitar player is amazing! We pulled this off with one rehearsal.....and some serious homework


----------



## Milkman

My compliments.

Peaches en Regalia is a long time favourite of mine, as is Frankenstein.

I've played both many times.


----------



## nonreverb

Thanks Milkman!


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Wow
> 
> That was an awesome clip man. You guys did the twin lead thing to a tee. That was you on the V correct?
> 
> Very tasty playing.


Agreed. That was really excellent. You guys nailed Peaches.

(That last sentence was fun to type.)


----------



## Clean Channel

Here's a recent shot of me givin'er at the Horseshoe:


----------



## marcos

Clean Channel said:


> Here's a recent shot of me givin'er at the Horseshoe:


Another great action pic. Nice one Cleanchannel.


----------



## faracaster

Bad iPhone pix……
This was a treat for me. I got to play with Paul Shaffer, Orin issacs and his Band at Canada's Walk of Fame.
I was subbing for Randy Bachmann ….. I'm the white haired guy in shorts with a Tele.


----------



## Guest

faracaster said:


> Bad iPhone pix...... This was a treat for me. I got to play with Paul Shaffer, Orin issacs and his Band at Canada's Walk of Fame. I was subbing for Randy Bachmann ..... I'm the white haired guy in shorts with a Tele.


Whoa! That's awesome Pete!


----------



## zontar

Cool gig...


----------



## Steadfastly

Faracaster, are you associated with the Carpet Frogs or are you familiar with them? The reason I ask is they often play with Burton and Randy.


----------



## Chito

Great photos Pete! Hope you had a great time subbing for Randy.


----------



## Milkman

Let's see em folks.

Holy guitar face batman!!!

LMAO. We sure take our rock and roll seriously sometimes don't we?


----------



## Chito

fonograph last Saturday at the Atomic Rooster during our EP 'I'm into fonography' release party.


----------



## bw66

Not the greatest picture, but fairly current - December 1st at our local Legion Hall. (Note the official GC guitar strap!)


----------



## Chito

Played at the Obsession Lounge last night.


----------



## marcos

Very classy Photo Chito. Looking very chic !!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Chito said:


> Played at the Obsession Lounge last night.


Classy S's (shoes and shirt)!


----------



## ezcomes

i'll do a two-fer from this past weekend...


----------

